# How selfish are you? Quiz.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

http://www.blogthings.com/howselfishareyouquiz
*You Are 60% Selfish*

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

According to the quiz, I'm 26% selfish. In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you. I agree with the results.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

*27% selfish*

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*You Are 30% Selfish*

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.

That last part isn't really accurate... I never insist on getting my own way, even when it's important. I will cave immediately.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

You Are 24% Selfish

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.

I don't think I'm very selfish =/ I try to not be I hope I'm not


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> According to the quiz, I'm 26% selfish. In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
> But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you. I agree with the results.


Same.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

_You Are 50% Selfish

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!_

:C SHRUG


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You Are 51% Selfish

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*You Are 35% Selfish*

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.

Depends on what is meant as selfish. Also, caring for pets versus caring for plants is way different...I don't like that they are lumped together in one question.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

You Are 40% Selfish

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.

Fairly accurate I guess


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*You Are 29% Selfish*

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you. In

Whee hee..i wasnt expecting this much


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*You Are 10% Selfish

*In other words, you're a warm, caring considerate person.
Just make sure to get your way sometimes. There's a fine line between unselfish and pushover.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

> You Are 15% Selfish





> In other words, you're a warm, caring considerate person.
> Just make sure to get your way sometimes. There's a fine line between unselfish and pushover.


hrm.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't have friends nor do I interact with many people for the last little while, therefore I cannot answer any questions on this quiz truthfully. Every question is about other people or friends related.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, man. Some of these situations barely even present themselves to me. So I just tried to think of what I'd behave like in such a situation.

*You Are 42% Selfish*

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Selfish enough to not do this quiz.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

*You Are 11% Selfish*

In other words, you're a warm, caring considerate person.
Just make sure to get your way sometimes. There's a fine line between unselfish and pushover.

- No surprise here it's never been all about me, me, me.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

10 %

In other words, you're a warm, caring considerate person.
Just make sure to get your way sometimes. There's a fine line between unselfish and pushover.

Yea. I think I already knew  and I'm pretty sure I'm fine with it.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

*6% selfish*
In other words, you're a warm, caring considerate person.
Just make sure to get your way sometimes. There's a fine line between unselfish and pushover.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

30%


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

48% selfish.

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it! 

I admit, I am quite self-centered sometimes ;P


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You Are 38% Selfish

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

19% selfish: In other words, you're a warm, caring considerate person.
Just make sure to get your way sometimes. There's a fine line between unselfish and pushover.

...much agreed. I'm so scared about getting things my way *shrug* Hell, I feel guilty when someone wants to know more about me. I just feel guilty answering them even though they want to get to know me more.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

32%

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

57%


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

3%,must be when you know whos are involved,yes i was honest,if u know me,u would call me 0%percent selfish.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

*You Are 41% Selfish*
You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

You Are 52% Selfish


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

32% but its in part to be being a complete pushover, friend questions don't apply to me so well though.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

*You are 63% selfish.*

_You put your own needs first, figuring if you don't take care of yourself, who will?
While this is a good philosophy to have, it wouldn't hurt you to be a tad more giving._

Wow i sound so selfish O_O


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

*You Are 30% Selfish* 
Whoop


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*You Are 22% Selfish
*
In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

54% balance baby

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

You Are 20% Selfish
In other words, you're a warm, caring considerate person.
Just make sure to get your way sometimes. There's a fine line between unselfish and pushover.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

46% selfish. "You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!"


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

You Are 58% Selfish

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward (Aug 20, 2012)

*You Are 57% Selfish*

You are quite balanced. You are able to compromise when it's in the best interests of those involved.
But you're no pushover. If something is important to you, you'll get it!

I expected it to be much higher :|


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

40%


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm hella selfish. I don't need no quiz to tell me that


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Eish,these people,they are quite selfish............Maybe I'm just toooooooooo nice.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

*You Are 50% Selfish*


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

*You Are 51% Selfish*

Flawed. Should be much higher.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

60%. Sounds about right.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

11% selfish. But I should probably add some for selfishly posting the results to make myself look good.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

17%


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

22%.

In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

3%,what was God thinking........


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

53%. Hmm.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

*You Are 30% Selfish

*In general, you are a very giving person who treats others very well.
But at times, you insist on getting your way - when it matters most to you.


----------

